# Cách quy hoạch không gian phòng tắm



## victorianga (15/4/21)

Cách quy hoạch không gian phòng tắm Một phòng tắm nhỏ nhưng nhờ cách quy hoạch không gian thông minh đã biến thành một spa sang trọng, thanh lịch, đầy đủ chức năng. Mặc dù điểm hạn chế của căn phòng là không có cửa sổ nhưng nhờ được sử dụng nhiều bề mặt phản chiếu và tông trắng chủ đạo xuyên suốt khiến căn phòng trông rộng rãi hơn. Ngoài ra, cách phối hợp màu sắc tinh tế đã đem đến cho phòng tắm nhỏ một cái nhìn ngọt ngào và cảm xúc. “Đánh bay” sự lộn xộn Chiếc tủ lưu trữ được thiết kế phù hợp với góc độ đặc biệt của trần nhà. Các vật dụng đều được sắp xếp giá máy mài sàn bê tông gọn gàng. Hãy phân chia phụ kiện phòng tắm của bạn bán máy mài sàn bê tông thành hai nhóm: nhóm bạn thường sử dụng hàng ngày và nhóm thỉnh thoảng mới sử dụng. Xếp những thứ cần thiết hàng ngày trong tầm nhìn hay tầm với của bạn, còn những thứ khác thì cho vào góc trống bên trong. Hiệu ứng gương 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gương được lắp phía trước cửa ra vào, ngăn kéo và cánh cửa tủ là một cách tăng thêm sự quyến rũ cho nội thất, đồng thời giúp phản chiếu ánh sáng tốt – một thủ thuật làm cho không gian trông rộng hơn. Bên cạnh đó, để phù hợp với bồn rửa dạng nổi thanh lịch, chiều cao của tủ đã được giảm xuống một chút cho vừa tầm. Kích thước khác nhau của ngăn kéo đáp ứng đa dạng cho nhu cầu lưu trữ. Ngăn kéo nông sẽ thích hợp cho đồ trang điểm và bàn chải, trong khi ngăn kéo sâu hơn là nơi tuyệt vời để chứa máy sấy tóc, máy uốn tóc… Lưu trữ theo chiều dọc Khoảng tường trống bên trái của bồn rửa được tận dụng để tạo một kệ lưu trữ theo chiều dọc. Ngăn phía trên dùng để đặt nước hoa và tinh dầu, trong khi các giỏ bên dưới thì giữ cho những chiếc khăn tắm được gọn gàng. Nếu bạn định mua giỏ hoặc thùng để đựng đồ thì bạn cần đo kích thước không gian lưu trữ trước nhằm đảm bảo chúng vừa vặn với nhau. Áp dụng bảng màu đơn sắc tinh tế Mặc dù chỉ áp dụng bảng màu đơn sắc nhưng nhờ được bài trí khéo léo, căn phòng có cái nhìn tinh tế. Ngoài ra, vẻ đẹp của phòng tắm còn được thể hiện qua những sắc độ đa dạng của tông màu chủ đạo, chẳng hạn như trắng kem sắc nét cho tủ, trắng sữa mát mẻ cho những bức tường… Ghế ngồi đa dụng Một chiếc ghế dài được thiết kế riêng để phù hợp với bố cục của căn phòng. Nó cung cấp vị trí tuyệt vời để bạn mua máy mài sàn bê tông ngồi lau khô cơ thể sau khi tắm hay thư giãn. Khoảng trống bên dưới được tận dụng để lắp một ngăn kéo nhỏ, giúp lưu trữ một loạt các thiết bị vệ sinh, khăn và các đồ dự trữ khác.


----------

